# Basement system, unfinished right now.



## Welch5 (Apr 30, 2012)

We are finishing our basement and would like to put speakers in. We had a system put in on our main level when we built our home but the ceiling wasn't insulated so we can't really use it for fear of waking sleeping babies directly above it :hissyfit:. 

We're not big A/V types so will keep it basic -- receiver, bluray, HDTV, woofer and 5 speakers. And please pardon my ignorance and novice jargon . Usage will be movies and music. 

My questions are: 
Ceiling or wall speakers? There is an awkward bulkhead that runs smack dab through the ceiling about a third of the way across the room. 
Good brand for newbies like us who don't need top of the line but good quality sound?
Is there a good place to buy online? We're in Canada and I think we got suckered by the builders "guy" that installed the main level system. 
Aside from the components, do we just buy speaker wire and that's it?

Thanks!!!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If you're finishing the basement I would wire for every possibility. That way you can change if you don't like something down the line. 

As for where to get stuff online Amazon, Parts Express, Monoprice, etc.


----------

